# Need help with a MS windows password



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 17, 2009)

Recently I moved to Alaska and my brother gave me his laptop as a present. There is just one problem with it: the password. There is MS Windows password and my brother does not remember the password and he has tried. 

I have tried typing in "guest" and "administrator" but it doesn't work. Recently, I tried using Ophcrack but that didn't work. I am not good with computers, and I really don't know what to do. I tried to take it to the geek squad at Best Buy but since I couldn't prove ownership they wouldn't work on the password.

Help.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 17, 2009)

Can you use the recovery disk that came with the computer (which will wipe everything out I believe) to start over with your own password?


----------



## larryjf (Jun 17, 2009)

If you could get a small linux operating system installed onto a flash drive, then go into the windows boot sequence to boot from the flash drive first...you would just put the flash drive in and boot up the pc, and you would be running.

I'm not sure if that's much help, but it might lead to something.


----------



## Seb (Jun 17, 2009)

If your operating system is Windows XP Home it can be fixed fairly easily.

Before I post the step by step directions - Do you know if it is?


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It uses Windows 2000 XP Professional.

I don't have the Recovery disk but I am hoping my brother might have it.


----------



## Berean (Jun 18, 2009)

> Windows 2000 XP Professional.



No such animal. Either/or


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you use the liveCD version of OphCrack? I've had good results with it and I'd be surprised if it didn't work.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there is a program called Cain and Abel that retrieves such passwords.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 18, 2009)

Quickened said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a program called Cain and Abel that retrieves such passwords.



wow! seriously it's called cain and able? Well I'll be, it is!


----------



## Quickened (Jun 19, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure there is a program called Cain and Abel that retrieves such passwords.
> ...



Pretty fitting ey?


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 19, 2009)

I checked and it uses Windows 2000 Professional. 

I don't know, maybe I used the Ophcrack CD improperly?


----------

